# DVC & RCI trade in/out for any 2 bedroom...



## tlstir (Dec 9, 2014)

i have had an ongoing search since september or early october for ANY 2 BR DVC property for FEB through the end of APRIL, and not only am i not getting any matches still, i also never see any 2 br or studios up for grabs anymore. Months ago i saw 2 BR available all of the time. Anyone know whats up? Have you seen 2br's available lately for any month? or reference, i am a double platinum Bluegreen member who has traded into DVC/RCI before. Thank you in advance


----------



## gmarine (Dec 10, 2014)

I think September is a little late for Feb-April.  Usually the large deposits hit around 8-10 months before check in.  I think you will probably still get something but it may be last minute.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 10, 2014)

Spend the $15 yearly membership fee to change your status here on TUG from guest to Member ....

Then the light of day regarding all forms of exchanging will be available to answer so many of your questions .....


----------



## bnoble (Dec 10, 2014)

> Usually the large deposits hit around 8-10 months before check in.


DVC seems to have shortened their deposit window significantly these days; I just confirmed a 1BR unit for early April this past week. Because you are very flexible about dates and resort choice, I think something will come through for you.


----------



## Rob562 (Dec 10, 2014)

bnoble said:


> DVC seems to have shortened their deposit window significantly these days; I just confirmed a 1BR unit for early April this past week. Because you are very flexible about dates and resort choice, I think something will come through for you.



While the DVC deposit window is shortened to about a 5-6 month window, the need to start an OGS really early is important. If there's too many people in line ahead of you for all dates on your search, you'll never make it to the front of the line for a match.

That's a prime time for school vacation trips, so you may need a higher Trading Power than you have available.

We matched for the first week of November at SSR. The match came through in early-May, but we started our OGS in January. Even then, we'd given a 3-week range of dates and would accept any DVC resort, but still ended up with a match for the final week of our acceptable window.

So matches for April probably started coming through in October. You may be out of luck.

-Rob


----------



## rfc0001 (Dec 10, 2014)

OP is spot on--zero 2bdrm or Studio sightings/reported OGS matches for DVC Feb-May. Also deposits are running 3-5 months lately. No idea for either, just observing. Best bet is to try and get 2 1 bdrms or get one through RCI and rent the other from a DVC member. Can request (non-connecting) adjacent rooms from DVC MS (not guaranteed).


----------



## bnoble (Dec 10, 2014)

> That's a prime time for school vacation trips, so you may need a higher Trading Power than you have available.


OP is trading in via a mini-system (Bluegreen in this case) so is using a fixed grid.


----------



## Rob562 (Dec 11, 2014)

bnoble said:


> OP is trading in via a mini-system (Bluegreen in this case) so is using a fixed grid.



Whoops, missed that. Don't have any experience with that system, just regular RCI Weeks.

-Rob


----------

